# Audi Fox



## isaacjd (Mar 21, 2013)

Very hard to find 1978 Audi Fox





All original, no mods.





Old classic car that has been my daily for awhile now but i can't put the love into it that it needs right now and i have another car so i need to get rid of this.





Clean Title



171xxx miles



Maintained



Sun roof



wing windows



Fuel Injected



4 Speed Manual



4 Cylinder, 1600 Litre



Tags good till 2014



Leather interior



Very rare car



Heat/Defrost works



Rear defrost works



Original owners manual included





Looking for trades or to sell, throw me an offer or let me know what you have. 



mostly into jdm or street bikes





Cons:



Back right door handle doesn't work from the outside



Takes a little while to start up at times, but has never failed to start and get me where i'm join.



Reverse is hard to find sometimes if you aren't used to it.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Makes me want to not sell and restore mine, instead.:thumbup: 

Thanks for sharing.eace:


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

*Fox*

Hi .. I drive a fox a vw .. Have you thought how much you are asking for?


----------



## gorentacarmedubai (Jun 6, 2013)

*Audi fox*

Thanks for sharing this photo because audi fox was the most popular car in those days.


----------



## yelloa3gti (Nov 2, 2000)

Need a dash mat? I have one! Pm me!!


----------

